# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  ((( ختام فعاليات الدورة الرمضانية اليوم .. نهائي البطولة  .. مباشر  )))

## بحاري

*‏=
‏
‏=

‏=
‏
نسبة لضيق الوقت واقتراب عيد الفطر المبارك .. تم عمل تعديل طارئ في جدول البطولة .. ليكون اليوم الاحد 6/9/2010 هو اليوم الختامي للبطولة وبالتالي ستقام هذه الليلة مباريات السيمي فاينال والفاينال في سهرة كروية ممتعه وشيقه .
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*دوري الاربعة ..
‏
‏
(مريخاب اون لاين) Vs   ‎   (الأهلي العشرة)
‏
الزمان : الساعة 11م
‏
‏
تابعونا
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*دعواتكم لمنتخبنا فريق اون لاين بالتوفيق ..
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*منصورين انشاء الله 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*[glint] 
[glow1=#13ad37] 
ان شاء الله الكأس لناء
[/glow1]
[/glint]
*

----------


## بحاري

*فريق اون لاين ( النسور الحمراء) كما يطلق عليه جمهور البطولة بدأ الطريق نحو الكأس عبر المجموعة الاولي (مجموعة الموت) 
‏
ا
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*منصورين انشاء الله ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ربنا ينصركم نصرا مبين ...
بالتوفيق لابطالنا ...
*

----------


## جاميكا

*منصـــــــــــورين باذن الله
*

----------


## yassirali66

* منصورين انشاء الله 
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*إن شاء الله الكأس من نصيبنا
نتمنى من الأعضاء القريبين الحضور والوقوف خلف منتخب اون لاين
$
$
$
تيت تيت 
أون لاين حديد
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

فريق اون لاين ( النسور الحمراء) كما يطلق عليه جمهور البطولة بدأ الطريق نحو الكأس عبر المجموعة الاولي (مجموعة الموت) 
‏
ا



ضمت المجموعة:
‏
1. مريخاب اون لاين
2. نجوم بحري
3. الاسطبلات
4.التحرير العشرة
5. توتي
6. نجوم الصحافة
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*خسرنا المباراة الاولي ضد نجوم بحري 4/6
‏
كسبنا المباراة التانية ضد التحرير العشرة 8/4
‏
كسبنا المباراة الثالثه ضد الاسطبلات 8/4
‏
كسبنا المباراة الرابعة ضد نجوم الصحافة 8/2
‏
خسرنا المباراة الخامسة ضد توتي 5/7 في ظل غياب النجوم الاساسين.
‏
لنتأهل كثاني للمجموعة لنلاقي فريق نجوم الخرطوم 3 في دور الثمانية وكسبنا المباراة 2/3 في اقوي واشرس المباريات.
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*يقود اون لاين اليوم:
‏
في حراسة المرمي العملاق محمد النور
‏
في خط الدفاع الصخرة الطيب الجاك
‏
في خط الوسط الاخطبوط الشاذلي دفع الله و الحريف تجاني
‏
وفي خط الهجوم كابتن وقائد الفريق القناص محمد قسم السيد
‏
وفي كابينة القيادة يجلس الكوتش رياض عباس بخيت ..
‏
دعواتكم بالتوفيق ..
                        	*

----------


## looly

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*منصورين بإذن الله... وفى انتظار الأخبار يابحاري
*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*الحــاصل شنو يابحــارى وين الأخبــار؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*سوف تبدا بعد قليل مباراة اون لاين والاهلى
                        	*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*فى إنتظار الأخبار 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الطليعة تتقدم على الهدف 3/2 وما زالت المباراة جارية فى شوطها الثانى
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الطليعة تضيف الهدف الرابع
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*والهدف الخامس للطليعة
                        	*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*خوفتنا ياالسوكى فى تتقدم دي 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الهدف الثالث للهدف
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*طرد احد لعيبة الهدف
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*الحاصل شنو في الكورة

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*ناسف للانقطاع
وتقدم اون لاين على الاهلى 4/2

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بفوز اون لاين 4/2
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*بداية الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الهدف الخامس لاون لاين لمحمد فضل السيد
                        	*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*مبرووووووووووووووك منتظرين النيجة النهائية
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الهدف الثالث للاهلى
                        	*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*منصوريين إن شاء الله
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الرابع للاهلى
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*السادس لاون لاين
                        	*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*مبروووووووووووك والزمن كم؟؟؟
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*مبرووووووووووووك انتهاء المباراة بفوز اون لاين على الاهلى 6/4
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*وسوف تبدا مباراة الكاس بعد قليل بين منتخبنا اون لاين والطليعة القوز
                        	*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*مبروك وعقبال الكأس
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
لقطة من الباراة السابقة
                        	*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*تشكر ياالسوكي على المجهود وربنا يعوض بالكاس
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
احد حكام مباراة الكاس قبل انطلاق المباراة
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بدات المباراة
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*النصر لنا ان شاء الله
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*موفقين ان شاء الله ويعود لينا بالكاس ...
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
احتياطى اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*الكأس بإذن الله
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الهدف الاول لاون لاين
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ببركت هذه الايام المفترجات ...
*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*بالتوفيق إن شاء الله
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
لقطة من المباراة وما زال التقدم لاون لاين
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
السيد/ خليفة على رئيس اللجنة المنظمة والامين الرياضى للاتحاد الوطنى للشباب السودانى
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*التعادل للطليعة
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*وتالق حارس اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
مجدالدين شريف مع رئيس اللجنة
                        	*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*شدو الهمم النصر لنا إن شاء الله
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*النصر لنا
















أووون لاين....

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الهدف الثانى للطليعة
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الهدف الثالث للقوز وانتهاء الشوط الاول 3/1
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*بداية الشوط الثانى
دعواتكم معانا
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*هجمهات قوية من اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الهدف الرابع للقوز
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الهدف الخامس للقوز
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*يعاني لعيبة اون لاين من الارهاق والتعب لادائهم مباراتين علي التوالي ،
والسبب البرمجة من اللجنة المنظمة..
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*ضربة جزاء ضائعة لاون لاين
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الهدف الخامس للقوز
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الهدف الثانى لاون لاين
                        	*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*الزمن كم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*هدفان على التوالى للقوز وانتهاء المباراة 7/2
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*التعديل الطارئ الذى قامت به اللجنة المنظمة اثر سلبا على اداء فرقة اون لاين .. فقد لعبنا مبارتين على التوالى مع فرق متمرسة وكان الفاصل بين المبارتين عشرة دقائق فقط .. اى اننا لعبنا ساعتين بدون فترة راحة كافية .. عموما قدم فريق اون لاين وبالرغم من حداثة التجربة قدم صورة مشرفة للمنبر  لاعبين واداريين ومشجعين فكان كل شئ حضارى ومميز .. وان شاء الله القادم احلى واميز .. فقط يتطلب مزيد من الرعاية والدعم .. هذا وسينظم احتفال ضخم يوم الاربعاء لتقديم الجوائز والميداليات وقد قدمت الدعوة لجميع اعضاء المنبر بصورة خاصة  .. والملفت للنظر ان اللجنة المنظمة ابدت ارتياح لمشاركة اون لاين بهذه البطولة لما منحه لها من طعم خاص من حيث التشجيع والنقل عبر الانترنت .. 
الجدير بالذكر ان فرقة اون لاين احرزت المركز الثانى على ثمانية عشر فرق مشاركة ومنتظمة فى المشاركة بهذه البطولة سنويا ...

ختاما نتمنى ان تتواصل المشاركات عبر كل الدورات الخماسية بصورة اميز واجمل  .. شكرا  اون لاين ادارة ولاعبين وجماهير  فقد كنتم صورة مشرفة للمنبر  ..
                        	*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*مشكورين وماقصرتوا وهاردلكم ويدم التواصل
*

----------


## الصفوى

*خيرا فى غيرا
ولا يهمكم وشكرا على الاداء المتميز
*

----------


## Deimos

*الحمد لله علي كل حال إنتهت الدورة وقد أحرز أبطالنا المركز الثاني في البطولة من جملة 18 فريق ...
كنا نتمني أن نتوج مجهود الجميع بالكأس ولم يحالفنا الحظ ...
الشكر لكل من وقف خلف الفريق داعما ومؤازرا أعضاء وإداريين والشكر للاعبين الأبطال اللذين قهروا المستحيل ورفعوا راية المنبر عالية وشرفونا خير تشريف ...
ختاما ننوه الأعضاء الكرام إلي أنه سيتم توزيع الجوائز في إحتفال كبير يوم الأربعاء القادم بالساحة الشعبية وذلك بوجود شخصيات مرموقة من الإتحاد العام وحكومة ولاية الخرطوم في شخص السيد المعتمد ...
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*خيرا فى غيرا
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
احبتى فى الاداره واعضاء المنبر لكم منا كل ايات الشكر والعرفان لوقفتكم معنا فى هذه البطوله الكبرى والتى اظهر فيها اون لاين معالم جمال المنبر وسماحة خلقه قدم الابطال ملحمه كرويه لن تتمحى من زاكرة التاريخ وستظل نبراسا يضئ لنا معالم الطريق قدم الاولاد مباراه كبيره ولولا الارهاق لكانت النتيجه عكس ذلك ولكن قدر الله ما شاء فعل واصبح اون لاين من احسن 17 فريق او قل كل فرق الدوره الحاليه ولولا خبرة نجوم القوز المطعم بلاعبى الدرجات لكان لنا كلام اخر فى هذه البطوله ولعب الاولاد النهائ واجادوا ونالواثقة اللجنه المنظمه لما ابرزوه الاولاد والاداره والمشجعين من جمال واضاف لى الدوره القا وجمالا ودون سابق حديث تمت الدعوه لنا لقبولنا فى اشتراك الدوره المقامه بعد عيد الفطر المبارك والتى تحمل اسم المريخ والتحدى والتى تقام تحت اشراف اللجنه المنظمه ولم نفتى فى الامر حتى الرجوع الى الاداره وهى التى تقرر المشاركه من عدمها والتحيه والتجلى الى قائد الفرقه الماسيه الاخ عزو 24 والاخ حافظ النور والاخ عبد العظيم والاخ بحارى حصرى والاخ مايقومابى والاخ حسكو والاخ مجد الدين والاخ عمر عثمان والتحيه والانحناء الى قائد مسيرة الانتصار السيد موسى القطانى والتحيه الى مدرب الفريق الاخ رياض والتحيه والاجلال الى الاخ الذى مهما اقول لن اوفيه حقه الاخ افريكانو لما بذله من وقت وكان نعم الموجه ونعم القائد والتحيه الى الاخ سمؤال لما ظل بتلفونه الذى لايقف عن الرنين لحظة واحده والتحيه والتقدير الى الاخ محمد حسين والذى كان قريبا منا فى كل خطواتنا والتحيه لكم اعضاء المنبر 
فى هذه السانحه اتمنى ان اكون وفقت فى ارضاء كل الاحباب الاعزاء 
ودمتم ودام المنبر فوق هامات الجميع 
شكرا لكم جميعكم ونتمنى ان تشاركوننا غدا الاربعاء الاحتفال المقام بمناسبة الختام وتتوج اون لاين بالمركز الثانى واعطائهم جوائز البطوله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المركز االتاني من اول مشاركة يعتبر بطولة لوحده بغض النظر عن الاسباب 
احر التهانئ والتبريكات لكل اعضاء الفريق
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

هدفان على التوالى للقوز وانتهاء المباراة7/2




 هاردلكم يا شباب ما قصرتو ..

حاشية :
انت لاعبين بدون حارس ولا شنو ؟!!
أكيد الأقوان جات عن طريق موسى المريخابي الماسروة !!


*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*ما قصرتوا يا شباب ونتمنى لكم الانتصارات في قادم المشاركات 
*

----------


## محمد عماد

*اللهم انصر الزعيم الصغير
:[marq="3;right;3;scroll"]kaso2::kaso2::kaso2::kaso2:[/marq]
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

 هاردلكم يا شباب ما قصرتو ..

حاشية :
انت لاعبين بدون حارس ولا شنو ؟!!
أكيد الأقوان جات عن طريق موسى المريخابي الماسروة !!





بالعكس حارس اون لاين من افضل حراس البطولة
وبشهادة اللجنة المنظمة
                        	*

----------

